# Fudge Blend



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi,

I've got a packet of the Rave's Fudge blend and wanted to get an idea of what exctraction's you've found to render the sweetest results...

At the moment Im dosing 17.5g and getting a 2:1 ratio in 28-30s, but so far although tasty it's not coming out as sweet.. and occasionally a bitter (if it is







) taste can be there..

I cant really get much more in the basket than 18g otherwise the puck sticks to the screen..

Cheers


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

I've got some on the go now I bought over the counter when I picked the Ceado up. It's OK but nothing like it was last year and not very fudgey. Duff batch I guess.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Only started on my fudge yesterday, it had rested about 25 days, , cant say i'm overwhelmed by it yet.

I can barely taste fudge,and if i can i actually think i may be imagining it, but am trying different grind fineness and so on myself.

I wouldnt say im not enjoying it, but its not as good as I had hoped (so far)


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Nope on my second order this year and it's nothing like last years mix


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Such a shame. It's been a fantastic blend over the last few years


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Don't get me wrong it's a perfectly pleasant medium to dark roast coffee which is a bit bitter in the Italian style as an espresso but is lovely in a latte, albeit without the toffee flavour it had last time I tried it!

Im hoping for greater things from the couple of kilos of Chatswood I've just ordered but we'll see how it goes!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Totally agree, I cannot obtain the toffee/ smooth creamy taste of previous Fudge.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

I've never got on with the Fudge blend, almost acidic to the point of vomit. However, that was with the Silvia - I've never had a chance to use it with the QM V so be could be better.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Perhaps i just didnt enjoy it would have sufficed


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Perhaps i just didnt enjoy it would have sufficed


Last chuckle of the day for me I think.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Never had the original ... Feel like something is missing from my life now


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

The original fudge from 2 years ago was probably one of the best blends in a flat white imo


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Only tried original fudge the once. It was great in milk. I preferred fudge over signature.


----------



## Mr Guy Ho (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm trying this bean at the moment, but it's either going crazy and spritzing everywhere, or coming out really watery, and not enjoyable. I get about a double shot's worth, now that I've changed the grind a little bit. I was drinking the Rave Signature before this, and everything seemed fine. I've not changed anything in my set-up, which is a Fracino Heavenly and a Eureka Mignon.

Has anyone got any suggestions about how I could get more from the beans?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mr Guy Ho said:


> I'm trying this bean at the moment, but it's either going crazy and spritzing everywhere, or coming out really watery, and not enjoyable. I get about a double shot's worth, now that I've changed the grind a little bit. I was drinking the Rave Signature before this, and everything seemed fine. I've not changed anything in my set-up, which is a Fracino Heavenly and a Eureka Mignon.
> 
> Has anyone got any suggestions about how I could get more from the beans?


What is your recipe

Weight in

Weight out

how old is the coffee

how are you drinking it ? ( milk ? )


----------



## Mr Guy Ho (Sep 7, 2011)

I aim for 13g in a La Marzocco 14g basket, as that seemed to help with previous beans. The portafilter is a naked one, and I can usually see lots of streams coming through the basket, rather than just one.

The weight out has varied wildly, as the first shot that I tossed was pretty much just a few ml; hardly anything came through at all. I had left the grinder at the same setting as it was on for the Signature beans. I then opened it up a lot, allowing the grind to be really coarse, and since then I've been making it slightly finer each time.

The beans were an xmas present, and I think they arrived the week before xmas.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

First shot was too fine a grind but ml isn't Weight . Do you weigh out ? If not i can't help you .

So pick a brew ratio

Say 14> 26 g

Adjust grind until it's ball park . Taste

Adjust grind until you achieve balance - sweetness . Note but don't work to time - work to the recipe ( my example 14-26 )

How are you drinking it ? What does it taste of


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Has anyone given Rave any feedback on this latest batch, or does it not work like that?


----------



## Mr Guy Ho (Sep 7, 2011)

I tend to put the scales away once I'm relatively happy with way things are going, but I see the need for them when working out how best to use new beans.

So you don't reckon timing is all that useful? I've been stopping it at 25 seconds, upon advice from Peter at Espresso Underground, who was super-helpful last week when I enquired about replacement parts. I go through phases with these things, like volume and time.

I'll give your approach a shot!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Jacko112 said:


> Has anyone given Rave any feedback on this latest batch, or does it not work like that?


It would be good to ascertain shots are ball-park before resorting to feedback on the beans themselves. Rave are not pulling the shots in question, just supplying the raw material.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jacko112 said:


> Has anyone given Rave any feedback on this latest batch, or does it not work like that?


Im sure they will take feedback given , but its worth experimenting with a coffee , in terms of extractions and recipes before its dismissed as below par..

Just coz a shot at say 25 seconds is unbalanced doesn't mean the coffee is defective , just that the extraction might need tweaking to get to tasty ..


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm working my way through a kg of Fudge Blend which I bought in the last couple of weeks, so the 'recent' batch. I wasn't sure initially, using a recipe of 16g > 32g in 23s as a starting point. I've played with this a bit and found much better results using 17g > 36g in 30 s. So I'm dosing slightly high and grinding a bit finer.

I'm now getting much more of the expected sweetness. It makes a really nice espresso.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Just a note that new batch will be from roast date '22/01/16' onwards.


----------



## tommyp215 (Apr 2, 2016)

Sorry to drag up an old thread but do you find fudge blend requires a really coarse grind. On ceado E7 I'm grinding past setting 6 whereas for monsoon malabar i'd be a touch over 4.


----------



## Mark G (Oct 22, 2016)

tommyp215 said:


> Sorry to drag up an old thread but do you find fudge blend requires a really coarse grind. On ceado E7 I'm grinding past setting 6 whereas for monsoon malabar i'd be a touch over 4.


I've had 2kg of Malabar and 2kg of Fudge in the past 4 months. The Malabar definitely needed a finer grind.


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

sorry to resurrect this thread...

I'm sure i read on Rave, recommended by them, that the fudge blend was good at 20g in a 40g shot but i cant find how long the pour was supposed to last, maybe 40sec.


----------



## PAVDAW (12 mo ago)

I'd try 30 seconds and go from there


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

PAVDAW said:


> I'd try 30 seconds and go from there


 yeah, just did that and it tastes good so i'll stick to that.


----------

